# Diabetics must strive for timing, consistency skills



## Northerner (Nov 4, 2011)

Probably fairly obvious to most of us here, but a good article nonetheless:

The origin of the Greek word "para" means "at one side" or "beyond." This prefix is attached to many words in our everyday language. I believe this word should be applied to how diabetes is self-managed. If the simple act of taking a pill or shot was all that was needed to manage diabetes well, it wouldn't be that hard.

The mistake of oversimplifying diabetes management to a list of prescriptions sets up many patients to fail and leaves their doctors frustrated. While some diabetes medications aren't strictly dependent on when they are taken, many are, especially insulin.

http://www.caller.com/news/2011/nov/03/diabetics-must-strive-for-timing-consistency/


----------



## Copepod (Nov 4, 2011)

Not sure that it's right to say "strive for consistency" - better to strive for matching doses to life. But, right to say that the more you understand about how medications work and how they affect you, which can be very different to how the same medication affects someone else, is important.


----------

